# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Video From FUERTEVENTURA

## hardflip

So ich bins mal wieder!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCgzcJy6WDY

Betrachtet dieses Stck Film! 
Wurde im Sommer auf Fuerteventura auf Band gebannt!
Viel Spa damit!

gru
Peter

----------


## Fuertestyle

so ein kse, das Video ist langweilig und es kommen immer die gleichen moves! auerdem sind sie zu leicht, schaut euch das video von gollito an, der kann viel mehr!
lass dein video daheim!

----------


## ReelBigFish

:Big Smile:  was? wer bist du denn?  :Big Smile:  ich find das video gut gemacht :Wink:

----------


## knig

mmh ist echt n bissel low :-D

----------


## Danger

Ja ne is klar...
Neidisch?

----------


## knig

ne er fhrt gut keine frage, und der spot sotavento is auch geil, war ich auch scho 2x lohnt sich.
aber ich schau auch liber videos von gollito ;-)

----------


## Knacki

??? 
Also ich find das Video gut. 
Und wer meckert, soll es erst mal besser machen.

Hang Loose
Gerd

----------


## Ferli

aaldaaaa....geile operation!!! ich liebe fuerte!!!

----------


## Mr.Mystic

Geiles Video.....du surfst verdammt gut!

----------

